# Cube



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Ahhhh, very nice!
Is the forground plant Marsilea?


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

roud: really nice !


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Spec and plant list for the tank please.
Looks good. Is it low-tech? Or equipments are just taken out for the photo.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! Excellent. I love the trident. It looks like there isn't even a front pane on that tank haha.
Is it 30 gallons, or 30cm? Looks like 30cm unless those are some giant CRS. haha


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

What makes up the hill on the left? Rocks, driftwood, and substrate?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

PinoyBoy said:


> Spec and plant list for the tank please.
> Looks good. Is it low-tech? Or equipments are just taken out for the photo.


Equipment was taken out.
Anubias nana petite
Java fer trident
Marsilea sp.
fissidens fontanus
Rotala Vietnam




CL said:


> Wow! Excellent. I love the trident. It looks like there isn't even a front pane on that tank haha.
> Is it 30 gallons, or 30cm? Looks like 30cm unless those are some giant CRS. haha


30cm



crimsonbull57 said:


> What makes up the hill on the left? Rocks, driftwood, and substrate?


Substrate and rock


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

The plants look like they are arranged like a cube. A cube within a cube. Interesting.


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow! That's a great looking cube tank.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Beautiful! roud: roud:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

That's a really great tank, can you give some set up details? 
filter etc?
Such a nice scape.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Is this tank alive?


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Such an awesome tank! Dont know how i missed this one. Go Steelers


----------



## juumou (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous tank! Your background really makes everything pop. I hope my tank will look like this


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Yep, still alive, I actually just rescaped it.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Can we see the new scape then please?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Once its ready Ill post some pics.


----------

